# ( Ne pas) s'en tenir là



## Grekh

Salut à tous et toutes!!!

Je suis en train de traduire un livre pour la première fois de français au espagnol.  J'ai une doute sur comment traduire le suivant fragment:

"_Comment n'ai-je pas deviné que cette admiration extravagante renfermerait une bravade et que la reine ne s'en tiendrait pas là?_"

J'ai essayé de le traduire mais mes tentatives ne sont pas bonnes... 

"Cómo es que no adiviné que esta admiración tan extraña terminaría/cerraría una "bravata (?)" y que la reina no "s'en triendrait pas là"?"


----------



## ampurdan

Propongo:

"¿Cómo no me di cuenta de que aquella extravagante admiración escondía una fanfarronada y que la reina no se iba a detener ahí?".

Creo que puedes mantener "extravagante", pero "tan extraña" también me parece correcto.

No estoy muy seguro de "darse cuenta", pero me suena mejor que "adivinar". Quizá en el contexto sea mejor la segunda...

"Renfermer" en este sentido es "disimular" o "esconder". "S'en tenir" es "detenerse, no ir más lejos".

No me acaba de gustar fanfarronada, más que nada porque no me parece que sea una cosa que pueda disumularse bajo una "extravagante admiración".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Pas mal Ampurdan  

Para "esconder", ¿no crees que se prodría emplear: encerrar? Recordando a "aquí hay gato encerrado"

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## ampurdan

Sí, "encerrar" aquí es perfectamente válido y además tiene la ventaja de una mayor similitud de sentido con la palabra francesa. Pas mal Martine!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

bravade : ¿desafío?

Bisous.


----------



## ampurdan

Me gusta "desafío", Gévy. En la frase, quizá pondría "actitud de desafío". Para mi gusto, queda mejor que "bravata" o "fanfarronada".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Siento discrepar pero me parece que en _bravade_ como en _bravata_ está la idea de ostentación y de arrogancia que, para mí, no tiene _desafío_.
Que sin embargo encuentro en actitud desafiante (lo que son las cosas  )

Au revoir.


----------



## totor

¿Que tienen mis distinguidos co-foreros contra bravata?

Disculpen, pero el link no funciona. Vean el drae.


----------



## Polly Martins

Hola, ¿"ne vous en tenez pas", sería algo así como "no se preocupe por eso"? ¿O tiene un sentido distinto? El contexto de esta frase sería el no haber obtenido una beca, o haber suspendido un examen. 
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## josepbadalona

en principio : no se limite a .....(lo que sigue)/vaya más lejos que..../ no se conforme con ..... = falta contexto para estar seguros


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:

"s´en tenir à" = atenerse a.
Faltan más datos.


----------



## Polly Martins

Hola, muchas gracias a todos, siento no poder aportar un contexto más amplio, pero creo que con la respuesta de JosepBadalona he aclarado bastante mi duda. Imagino que es una expresión que suele utilizarse para dar ánimos tras un fracaso. Un cordial saludo.

Imagino además, con lo que indica Iglesia, que el sentido de la frase es que no se atenga simplemente a esta beca, o a este mal resultado. ¡Gracias de nuevo! Este foro es genial


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Amigas/os... "A s'en tenir là", ¿es una locución? Conozco el giro "s'en tenir à qqc" y su significado, pero querría saber si ésta es una expresión especial -como si fuese: "de conformarse con ello", "de no ir más allá", etc... 

Merci!!!


----------



## Tina.Irun

_S'en tenir là = en rester là. _
_Ici "là" signifie :  _jusqu’à ce point. 
Se puede traducir, como indicas, por "no ir más allá"


----------



## Cecilio

¿Tiene algún sentido ese "à" que aparece en el título de este hilo? ¿O simplemente hay que tener en cuenta la expresíón "s'en tenir là"?


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Si dices il faut *s'en tenir là*, no tendrás la preposición à. Por lo tanto depende de lo anterior.

Lo ha indicado Tina: s'en tenir là


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Veamos un ejemplo:

"Ce n'est pas du seul fait de leur hétérogéneité qualitative que les deux termes d'une contradiction font «rapport de forces». A s'en tenir là, on revient au duel"

Lo que no defino del todo es si la "A" inicial debe traducirse como "Al" o como "De". "Al no ir más allá" / "De no ir más allá". Podría ser también: "Al persistir / permanecer en ese punto" -¿o eso ya es "too much"?


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Si nos atenemos a ello...


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Sí, Pipas... Aquí creo que "Si nos atenemos..." o "De atenerse..." realmente es más o menos el mismo sentido. Me gusta tu opción...

P.D.: perdón, Cintia... no lo puse al comienzo del hilo porque en ese momento sólo preguntaba por la locución en sí misma... luego, me surgió este ejemplo...


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Buenas... Ayudadme con el matiz de la "à" en este contexto.
El pasaje trata de la contradicción dialéctica. 
Dice: "Ce n'est pas du seul fait de leur héterogéneité qualitative que les deux termes d'une contradiction font «rapport de forces». A s'en tenir là, on revient au duel".
Diríamos: "¿De atenerse...?" / "¿Al atenerse...?"


----------



## rolandbascou

Là est mis pour ce qui précède : a s´en tenir à ce que je viens de dire, on revient au duel. Il faut donc le traduire.
Al atenerse a ello, volvemos al duelo. Si nos atenemos a ello, vovemos al duelo.
Bon courage.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Muchas gracias, Roland. Eres un genio.
Sabes, sé que estoy un poco molesto en estos días. Estoy revisando unas traducciones y quiero que estén (casi) perfectas. 
Gracias por la ayuda...


----------



## rolandbascou

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Muchas gracias, Roland. Eres un genio.
> Sabes, sé que estoy un poco molesto en estos días. Estoy revisando unas traducciones y quiero que estén (casi) perfectas.
> Gracias por la ayuda...


 
Esta bien conformarse con "casi".
Los italianos dicen "traduttore, tradittore" (traductor, traidor).


----------

